# Stolen Chessington Surrey



## Surreydeb (18 February 2013)

From Surrey Horse and Pony group on Facebook

Two coloured horses stolen from Chessington Surrey last night. Any info call 07940396759. Possible sighting seen ridden down Ruxley Lane gone midnight.

Pics are on the Surrey Horse and Pony Group on Facebook. Can anyone try and copy and post these here? I'm on my IPad and can't seem to do. Can everyone spread the word?


----------



## RobinHood (18 February 2013)

They are both geldings, one older piebald around 13.2 and a skewbald around 14.2hh.


----------



## RobinHood (18 February 2013)

The piebald is freezemarked 47EM and the skewbald is microchipped.


----------



## cally6008 (18 February 2013)

Who's the owner ? There are several people posting on facebook


----------



## RobinHood (18 February 2013)

I don't want to put their names on here. The owner of the piebald has had him for many many years and is understandably distraught. The skewbald belongs to the YO.

The people posting on facebook are friends and liveries trying to help spread the word.


----------



## Luci07 (18 February 2013)

Apologies if I mess this up - these photos were on Twitter, retweeted by H&H and I told them to come on here and see if MHOL can offer any advice. Hopefully managed to copy the photos


http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1274&pictureid=21321


----------



## RobinHood (18 February 2013)

Update: Both horses seen at 12.30 last night going down ruxley lane.... Cctv shows them going through the car park of the bonesgate... They were then seen around 1am on Kingston road going towards tolworth.


----------



## Garfield1537 (18 February 2013)

Bump 
Preying ponies returned ASAP


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 February 2013)

I saw this on my facebook page and have shared it around and have put the word out among local customers too, hope they are recovered soon,Oz


----------



## Luci07 (19 February 2013)

RobinHood said:



			Update: Both horses seen at 12.30 last night going down ruxley lane.... Cctv shows them going through the car park of the bonesgate... They were then seen around 1am on Kingston road going towards tolworth.
		
Click to expand...

In transport or being led?


----------



## RobinHood (19 February 2013)

Luci07 said:



			In transport or being led?
		
Click to expand...

Either ridden or led. Unbelievable that they can lead horses such a long way along residential roads at that time at night without being stopped.


----------



## russianhorse (19 February 2013)

I have copied & pasted fb info onto my fb profile, and shared amongst my friends and family - most who live round there

Hopefully it wont be long before they are located and returned


----------



## Luci07 (19 February 2013)

RobinHood said:



			Either ridden or led. Unbelievable that they can lead horses such a long way along residential roads at that time at night without being stopped.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I spent about an hour a while back (albeit a little earlier in the evening)  with a group of friends wandering around Headley trying to find a field to stick a loose horse back in. Quite a few cars passed us and no one stopped!


----------



## berry (19 February 2013)

Everyone please keep ur eyes pealed when driving past fields etc. these horses where seen being led by teenagers so hopefully they will be found still in the area!!!! We are hoping they will be discarded in a field once the novelty has worn off. Fingers crossed. My friend who owns/loans them is still driving around looking for them. We are going to Langley tomorrow just incase they turn up there. Any info please call the number on this thread or 07527299090. Thank you x x


----------



## Shay (19 February 2013)

I know you've had this advice before from elsewhere but do either go to Reading market tomorrow morning or get the local horse watch to go for you.  A lot of passportless deals are done very early and in the car park.


----------



## SammyLuff (20 February 2013)

Good advice from above poster. Fingers crossed they are found safe and sound xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 February 2013)

Shay said:



			I know you've had this advice before from elsewhere but do either go to Reading market tomorrow morning or get the local horse watch to go for you.  A lot of passportless deals are done very early and in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

Reading have stopped holding regular horse & pony sales - just specialist ones.

OP, any update at all?


----------



## Surreydeb (20 February 2013)

No news yet on these two horses. Further possible sighting on night taken in Cox Lane Epsom. Can everyone be vigilant in looking out for these horses? Call 07940396759 or 07979126061 if you have any info at all.


----------



## cambrica (20 February 2013)

Not my area but keeping fingers crossed that that are found and returned safe & well. My thoughts are with the owner x


----------



## LittleBlackMule (20 February 2013)

Apologies if this is already being done, but if I were in this situation, knowing they had been taken on foot rather than in a vehicle, I would get onto Google satellite and note down every single field and green space within a couple of miles. Then get out with directions and visit them all.
It is so easy to miss areas if you are driving around without knowing they are there, but with details of all the land you can be more thorough.

Time consuming I know, but worth it if you see the horses.


----------



## berry (20 February 2013)

We have got people going to Langley horse sales this morning, me and the owners step mum are going to search from ruxley lane and try and follow their movements so far and see if we come up with anything. We are already on the case with google earth x x


----------



## Luci07 (20 February 2013)

Just an additional thought. Obviously the police know but maybe tell the RSPCA as well in case they get any dumped horses? Also as you are out searching, I would visit all the livery yards you can find and pin up details there as well. I have shared this on FB and seen it picked up so your message is getting out there.. Keep going..


----------



## RobinHood (20 February 2013)

I'm pleased to report that the ponies have been found, police attending now to assist the owners. Not my place to say any more than that but hopefully they will soon be on their way home.


----------



## daviedevs (20 February 2013)

RobinHood said:



			I'm pleased to report that the ponies have been found, police attending now to assist the owners. Not my place to say any more than that but hopefully they will soon be on their way home.
		
Click to expand...

Thats great news!!

So hope the thieving scum get what they deserve. Maybe send them to Saudi with the word thief tattooed on their foreheads!!!


----------



## Surreydeb (20 February 2013)

So glad to hear this - well done to all concerned


----------



## Luci07 (20 February 2013)

and very much look forward to the story once the ponies are home and settled. Looks like someone spotted them...


----------



## Surreydeb (20 February 2013)

Lovely pics of them reunited on Surrey Horse and Pony Group


----------



## Suechoccy (20 February 2013)

fantastic news.


----------



## cambrica (20 February 2013)

That is fabulous news! So happy for the owner x


----------



## tedster (20 February 2013)

This is great news Im so happy for the horses and owners can not imagine what they have been going through


----------



## berry (20 February 2013)

Ponies are now home tucked up in their stables. They were found in the middle of mitchem common penned in with builders fencing. They were found by a young lad who took a photo and put it on Facebook saying about how awful people could be to 'cage' horses in like this. People put him in contact with us and after lots of following the sat nav and walking we found them. We led them to a green in a open space whilst we waited for transport. The police stayed until the horses were safely loaded up and on their way. Thank I to everyone. My friend is overwhelmed with the response and help she got from the horsey community x


----------



## Love (20 February 2013)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Chestnutmare (23 February 2013)

Brilliant news  power of fb


----------

